# Stromverbrauch mit Hilfe Sentron PAC4200  ermitteln



## First (30 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne an unserer Anlage mit Hilfe Sentron PAC4200 von Siemens den Stromverbrauch ermitteln. Und zwar man muss zuerst das Gerät parametrieren. Meine Frage wäre jetzt:
1. Abstimmung auf die physikalischen Einsatzbedingungen( Anschlussart, Grenzwerte, Quelle, Modus)
 Einbindung in das Kommunikationssystem(Einstellungen zur Netzkommunikation via PAC  Profibus DP). Welche Parameter soll ich wählen, welche auf Defaultwert setzen?
2.Konfigurationssoftware?
 Hat jemanden  dass schon gemacht? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## IBFS (30 November 2010)

> Einbindung in das Kommunikationssystem(Einstellungen zur Netzkommunikation via PAC  Profibus DP)


..wenn du mit Profibus DP rangehst, dann parametrierst du das was in 
die SPS übermittelt werden soll in der HWKonfig. Ziehe einfach die
benötigten Werte in die SLOTs der Baugruppe. 

Achtung, es gibt mglicherweise 2 verschiedene GSDs. Eine mit 
DPV0 und eine mit DPV1 

Ansonsten hätte ich lieber den PAC3200 empfohlen, ist preiswerter.
Bitte die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Stromwandler nicht vergessen
einzugeben.

Gruß

Frank


----------

